# Hajimemaste! Watashi wa Juanpa desu



## Juanpa Ookami (Jul 8, 2015)

That are one of the few things that I know to say in Japanese  I'm trying to learn something becasue next year I will travel with my sensei to Japan.
I just want to use this post to introduce myself. My name In Juanpa, I love the martial arts, I practice in the past Tae Kwon Do, i get the 3º Dan but I retire due to a injurie in the abductor muscle and because my sensei retired to, so the new sensei was not a real sensei for me, it was more like a sport trainer. I tried during some time Whu Shu kung Fu, but the stile and the form was not very good for my injurie. After some time without do anything I try in the gym Kapoeira, it was fine but it do not hung up me. A friend told me that try Uechi Ryu, he was practic Shito Ryu during long time and started to practice Uechi Ryu, he told me that I was going to love it, and he was right.
I started 2 years ago and since the begining I have been able to feel a lot of things. I have had the lucky of found my Sensei Jose Cifuentes that is continuing learning and training with our Shihan Yasushi Kuno. I have read some of the post in the blog and seem that the people are very educate and there are not really fighting like other blogs. 
So I expect find people that practice Uechi Ryu in other countries, because there are too many diferences in the way that the schools are practicing Uechi, and each time seems that the people is more and more far from the original Uechi stile that Kambun Uechi learn.

Domo arigato gozamashita!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ogenki desu ka  and welcome.  There are a few uechi karate ka here on the forums Feel free to ask anything you would like to know. I am in the United states and there is a person named Seizan who visits this forum somtimes who is the most knowledgeable person about the style that I know of.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 8, 2015)

You mentioned differences in the way uechi ryu is practiced. What do you see that is different and how do you feel about this?


----------



## Juanpa Ookami (Jul 9, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> You mentioned differences in the way uechi ryu is practiced. What do you see that is different and how do you feel about this?


I have seen a lot of video in youtube about people doing Uechi Ryu and I see a lot of differents in the sanchin position, in the kamae position, it the shoulder blade work, etc... so I would like to know people like Seizan that work in the original way, so sometime you see deteails or something done different.


----------



## Buka (Jul 9, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------

